# Programming F10 with ISTA/P something not right



## monarh (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello all forum members.I have a weird problem:dunno:!I have an ISTA/P and ISTA/D laptop from a local seller the database of the ista/p is updated to version 50.2 but when I put ISTA/P on my 2011 F10 car it marks every ecu with red.I tested the car with one of my friends laptop and ICOM and is behaving differently its not marking the ecus with red but with green.What do you think about that what is the problem.I'm using ICOM over Ethernet cable.I think is a Chinese clone I+ME ACTIA:dunno:
Below are 2 attachments of my screen.
THX For your eforts!


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Does your ICOM work properly with e-sys? Which firmware does your ICOM have?

So, may be you need to update ICOM firmware / or it's broken.
If it's working with e-sys (don't forget itool radar with e-sys) - then your ISTA/P installation (image) is bad.


----------



## monarh (Sep 19, 2013)

Thx for the quick response and thx for not deleting my post.
My icom is working properly with esys when I am coding but when I tried to update my HU_CIC firmware to the latest I-LEVEL it gave me an error warning. Nothing bad happened but i think it did not complete the update!Maybe for the same reason.I will post my ICOM firmware version!Where can I get a new firmware for my ICOM.Please share if you know.THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

monarh said:


> Thx for the quick response and thx for not deleting my post.
> My icom is working properly with esys when I am coding but when I tried to update my HU_CIC firmware to the latest I-LEVEL it gave me an error warning. Nothing bad happened but i think it did not complete the update!Maybe for the same reason.I will post my ICOM firmware version!Where can I get a new firmware for my ICOM.Please share if you know.THX


ICOM-Firmware-3.10.42.zip - Contains ICOM-BootImage-01-20-00 and ICOM-ApplicationImage-01-33-00:

https://mega.co.nz/#!yItgyT5Q!Z4k5umQc7xqsBfToo2NsrwpIF71BAZUpsyvX-tNNjSM

http://www.4shared.com/zip/_ChaNxad/ICOM-Firmware-31042.html


----------



## monarh (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you Shawn
I am on it right now!I will feedback the results!


----------



## monarh (Sep 19, 2013)

I have updated the ICOM firmware.The result:my ISTA/P tells me to end the session because a another session is started! Esys coding working OK! But I am still playing wit it.If you have some ideas on this please share!


----------



## dipo71 (Jan 8, 2013)

monarh said:


> Hello all forum members.I have a weird problem:dunno:!I have an ISTA/P and ISTA/D laptop from a local seller the database of the ista/p is updated to version 50.2 but when I put ISTA/P on my 2011 F10 car it marks every ecu with red.I tested the car with one of my friends laptop and ICOM and is behaving differently its not marking the ecus with red but with green.What do you think about that what is the problem.I'm using ICOM over Ethernet cable.I think is a Chinese clone I+ME ACTIA:dunno:
> Below are 2 attachments of my screen.
> THX For your eforts!


your problem is not firmware icom! problem with you ista-p! you use it on VMware????


----------



## monarh (Sep 19, 2013)

dipo71 said:


> your problem is not firmware icom! problem with you ista-p! you use it on VMware????


No! It is a clone! I have to push 1, tab, 1 [enter] to start.


----------



## dipo71 (Jan 8, 2013)

monarh said:


> No! It is a clone! I have to push 1, tab, 1 [enter] to start.


and when you push it you start flashing????


----------



## monarh (Sep 19, 2013)

No I jut have to push the buttons when the laptop boots up.An error appears like "hdd 0 failure" after the 1,TAB,1,ENTER sequence it's booting up in windows xp and ISID.I have ISTA/D and ISTA/P active.THX


----------



## dipo71 (Jan 8, 2013)

its problem with your istap....


----------



## monarh (Sep 19, 2013)

I will see if I can get it work and let you know the results.


----------

